# [Suche] Civilization 3: Play the World



## bundesgerd (7. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche die deutsche Erweiterung "Civilization 3: Play the World" mit  der Barcodenr. 3546430102510 (die Nummer auf der Packungsrückseite  unterm Strichcode).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe nur Interesse am Handbuch, da der Version, die ich gekauft habe, keines beilag...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also, hat jemand noch diese alte "Kamelle" und könnte sich vom Handbuch trennen? 
Es sollte aber nach Möglichkeit im Bestzustand sein (keine Knicke/Eselsohren oder ähnliches).

Über eine angemessene "Entlohnung" lässt sich natürlich reden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruss Gerd


----------



## svd (7. Juli 2012)

Schon alle Verzeichnisse durchforstet? Ist denn kein Handbuch im .pdf Format auf dem Datenträger?


----------



## bundesgerd (7. Juli 2012)

Das war bereits mein 1. Gedanke. Nein, kein PDF. Ich bin lieber für gedrucktes, gerade bei Civilization. Habe alle Versionen seit Civ 2 bis 5 inc. aller Addons mit gedrucktem Handbuch...bis auf PtW.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Juli 2012)

Ist das jetzt ein Addon oder so was, oder hieß Civ 3 einfach "Play the world" ?


----------



## bundesgerd (7. Juli 2012)

Google hilft (wie immer):

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sid_Meier%E2%80%99s_Civilization#Add-Ons_zu_Civilization_III


----------

